# I'm new here, looking for title and lyrics to old halloween song



## mickey4239 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for the lyrics and title of an old halloween song that has been stuck in my head for many years now. I have searched and searched the different halloween song lyrics sites, but cannot find the one I am looking for. I only know a few lines :

On October thirty one/ when the sun/ goes to rest
That's the night of Halloween/ it's the very best
Witches and the goblins too/ oh what fun / it is for you..........


HELP !!!!!!!! This is really stuck in my head and it is a great song, but I need to know the rest of it.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dude ... good luck with that. The only reference I found was here, and all it says is that it's called the "Halloween Song". I know - that's about as helpful as a heart attack. I searched my drives for "Halloween Song" and nothing came up with those lyrics.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dinosaur. Your link leads to some rare coin website. Where does it make reference to the song on that site?

The only thing close to that title I found in my files is called "A Halloween Song", and it is set to the tune of East Side, West Side. Those lyrics are not in the song anywhere though.

I searched Google, and the only thing I found was a site claled TheFiveSisters. It had a thread titled "On October thirty one when the sun goes to rest". I emailed them asking if they knew what song those words came from. No answer back though.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

mickey, is there a style / genre to this song? Is it a children's song? Mainstream? Where did you hear it - school? the radio?

I'll see what I can find. . .


----------



## mickey4239 (Sep 10, 2007)

I remember it from my childhood. Maybe school ? I have a friend who remembers it too, but doesn't know the words either and she is about 15 years older than I am so the song must have been around for quite awhile.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> Dinosaur. Your link leads to some rare coin website. Where does it make reference to the song on that site?


 In the very first paragraph... I found that website myself when I looked yesterday.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Found this added info but still no song title:

_"Back in Bergen Street School, my inner-city grade school in New Jersey, the Halloween assembly theme music was always a pounding, foreboding piece whose lyrics and music have been imbedded in my memory. 

The first line went like this: "On October thirty one when the sun goes to rest/ It's the night of Halloween, when fun is at its best. "

The tune we sang those words to was, I learned in high school, Edvard Grieg's "In the Hall of the Mountain King," one of four movements... "_


----------



## mickey4239 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, you are really good ! I just logged on to post here and say that I just found out the name of the tune is "In the Hall of the Mountain King" by Edvard Greig. I learned this while watching a dvd with my little godson "little einstien's halloween" and the kids are singing a trick or treat song to the tune. It is the right song, but not the lyrics I know. I wish I could find out the rest of the lyrics, all I know are these :

On October thirty one when the sun goes to rest/ That's the night of Halloween when fun is at it's best

The witches and the goblins too/Oh what fun it is for you.....................

and then there is more, but it escapes me ! I wish someone could help me out. I looked on youtube and can find a lot of people playing it on guitar, but no lyrics ! 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickey4239 (Sep 10, 2007)

Also, there is a midi for it on some website called "haunted illinois" and it is on the Halloween midis page, #25, called "It's Halloween", that is not very helpful either, as there are no lyrics.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, but it's a new title to search for.

Another midi site says "Its Halloween" comes from "The Nightmare Before Christmas" movie.


----------



## mickey4239 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think they mean, "This is Halloween". The internet is a wonderful thing, but one of the problems is that there is a wealth of misinformation out there, along with the good information of course. I looked for a couple of hours tonight, and even with the new information I can't find anything. Maybe someone will read this and then listen to a midi and remember the words ? Here's hoping...........................


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah. It's funny as many people online who seem to remember the song that htere is no reference to the lyrics or correct title of it anywhere.


----------



## j3crue (Oct 25, 2007)

*It's the night of Halloween*

_*It's the night of Halloween*_

On October thirty-one
When the sun, Goes to Rest
It's the night of Halloween
When Fun is at its best.

Black cats and ghosts and princess fair
Holding hands everywhere,
It's the night of Halloween
There's Magic in the air.

Witch's shadow on the moon,
Casting spells, flying her broom,
It's the night of Halloween
Quick! Change to your costume!


Is it this you guys are thinking of?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks like the right one yes. Thanks.


----------



## j3crue (Oct 25, 2007)

*You are welcome!*

My cousin was just asking me the very same thing!
I had no idea what she was talking about, but gave searching a shot!
After I found it, I stumbled across this thread and just thought I'd share.
I have yet to find it in song format, just lyrics or the music separately - would be nice to find it being performed.....


----------



## dallglic (Oct 22, 2008)

*Well a year late is better than never!*

I've recently been looking for this song too to play for my 3 yo who's really getting into Halloween this year. I remember as a kid (between 5 & 7 yrs old c.1962-1965) playing this (repeatedly!) on a 45 record. It was the last tune of one side on the 45 and had (I'm guessing) 8-10 tunes on each side. What the Title of the record was or the other songs on it were is lost to me. The song was sung to the theme from “In The Hall of the Mountain King” from the Peer Gynt Suite by Edvard Grieg. I also remember there were additional lyrics to it, but again (at my age I suffer from CRS - can't remember stuff) they're lost to me. I really wish I could find a copy of the original 45. I'll have to contact my older sibling to see if they still have possession of it. If I can get it I'll try to do an mp3 of it.


----------



## Chad (Jan 29, 2020)

Very late to this but hope it helps.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks like you found it Chad! Thanks!I

Is this it Mickey?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

fyi, mickey's last post was during the bush 43 administration, so i wouldn't expect a reply from them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE ZOMBIE THREADS!!  

I'm so glad someone figured this out. This sounds like something that would've been in a Disney short & that is DEFINITELY Grieg.

Hall of the Mountain King is in a LOT of things, commercials, movies, TV shows, etc.

And not to be confused with the Savatage song of the same name (FTR, members of this band became Transiberian Orchestra):


----------



## Chad (Jan 29, 2020)

Halloweiner said:


> Looks like you found it Chad! Thanks!I
> 
> Is this it Mickey?


Id been looking for it for a while and saw this thread. Figured id post the link in case anyone was still looking. Lol


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes you never know when someone new may read a thread.


----------



## cstacker15 (Oct 19, 2021)

Chad said:


> Very late to this but hope it helps.


----------

